# Public Service Announcement: MY 2013 Year-End BMWFS Lease Residuals & Option Credits



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Public Service Announcement: MY 2013 Year-End BMWFS Lease Residuals & Option Credits*

* Happy Thanksgiving from Bimmerfest.com and BMW Santa Barbara*.

--Jon Shafer, BIMMERFEST FOUNDER


----------



## DJHomie (Nov 17, 2012)

Even though I'm not in CA, Thx for posting this Jon. Would you know of a good rep in the NY area, on Long Island ?:thumbup:


----------



## kisas (Nov 5, 2012)

X3 35i went up for 1 percent, good!

By the way, does anyone know the money factor for X3? I saw people saying 0.00125 on edmunds.com. Some post here says it could go down to 0.00121.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DJHomie said:


> Even though I'm not in CA, Thx for posting this Jon. Would you know of a good rep in the NY area, on Long Island ?:thumbup:


We have several excellent CAs/Bimmerfest Sponsors in the North East.

I think I would try Mike based on your location.












kisas said:


> X3 35i went up for 1 percent, good!
> 
> By the way, does anyone know the money factor for X3? I saw people saying 0.00125 on edmunds.com. Some post here says it could go down to 0.00121.


In some cases and on some models, money factors vary by region. In the Western Region the LMF buy rate is _higher_ than .00125.


----------



## mini4m3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Can someone double check my sanity. 

I'm interested in looking at a 135is, a 335is, and possibly a M3 coupe for lease. 

I'm looking at 10,000 mile 36/mo lease.

Residual for 135is would be 57% + 3% (from 15k to 10k) = 60% 
Residual for 335is would be 61% + 3% (from 15k to 10k) = 64%
Residual for M3 would be 59% + 3% (from 15k to 10k) = 62%

Is this not correct? Or are these figures only based geographic (e.g. west coast or California)?


----------



## BMW_F1 (Nov 6, 2009)

mini4m3 said:


> Can someone double check my sanity.
> 
> I'm interested in looking at a 135is, a 335is, and possibly a M3 coupe for lease.
> 
> ...


That is correct, add 3% for 10k or 2% for 12k. Only MF's are regional in some cases.


----------



## mini4m3 (Nov 14, 2012)

BMW_F1 said:


> That is correct, add 3% for 10k or 2% for 12k. Only MF's are regional in some cases.


Is there any other way that the residuals could be different? I know some car companies factor in specific packages or transmission types.

I'm just curious because I've been told by a dealer that I'm working with that my residuals (posted above) are incorrect.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mini4m3 said:


> Is there any other way that the residuals could be different? I know some car companies factor in specific packages or transmission types.
> 
> I'm just curious because I've been told by a dealer that I'm working with that my residuals (posted above) are incorrect.


No


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

mini4m3 said:


> Is there any other way that the residuals could be different? I know some car companies factor in specific packages or transmission types.
> 
> I'm just curious because I've been told by a dealer that I'm working with that my residuals (posted above) are incorrect.


Very unique cases - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=422758


----------



## mini4m3 (Nov 14, 2012)

I was qouted 

60% for the 135is
62% for the 335is
59% for the m3

By a sponsor here. I asked them to make sure that was correct and they said they checked again an then with their mgmt and came with the same answer.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mini4m3 said:


> I was qouted
> 
> 60% for the 135is
> 62% for the 335is
> ...


What term/mileage?


----------



## JP 99300 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Jon,

Since no one else has said it yet -- first and foremost, best of luck to you and your family getting through the crisis you are dealing with. Hope to see you back in action soon.

Secondly, thanks for posting this info. 

Jim


----------



## mini4m3 (Nov 14, 2012)

SARAFIL said:


> What term/mileage?


10k miles 36mo for all


----------



## citymom (Mar 5, 2006)

jp 99300 said:


> hey jon,
> 
> since no one else has said it yet -- first and foremost, best of luck to you and your family getting through the crisis you are dealing with. Hope to see you back in action soon.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

jp 99300 said:


> hey jon,
> 
> since no one else has said it yet -- first and foremost, best of luck to you and your family getting through the crisis you are dealing with. Hope to see you back in action soon.
> 
> ...


+2


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mini4m3 said:


> 10k miles 36mo for all


Well that's your difference. Jon's PDF is 15k miles. +3 for 10k miles.


----------



## Scorchpa (Nov 27, 2011)

Active 3 looks like a good bargain.

With an eco credit of 3500, 1000 holiday cash, and 750 in loyalty. Add on European delivery, and I worked out a monthly payment of about $425 for 36 month on a well equipped $61,000 car. (not sure what MF is, but I put in 0.0013). Add in some MSD's and it seems like this is a pretty great deal. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## tukfpe (Oct 25, 2012)

jp 99300 said:


> hey jon,
> 
> since no one else has said it yet -- first and foremost, best of luck to you and your family getting through the crisis you are dealing with. Hope to see you back in action soon.
> 
> ...


+3


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

scorchpa said:


> active 3 looks like a good bargain.
> 
> With an eco credit of 3500, 1000 holiday cash, and 750 in loyalty. Add on european delivery, and i worked out a monthly payment of about $425 for 36 month on a well equipped $61,000 car. (not sure what mf is, but i put in 0.0013). Add in some msd's and it seems like this is a pretty great deal.
> 
> Am i missing something?


It is a good deal if you want a hybrid. 335 would probably still end up at similar price due to price difference. 39 month lease on 335 is better. The car is heavier and slower than the normal 335. FYI with gas at $3.50/gallon, the BMW's $6500 price premium over a 335i would take about 950,000 miles to pay itself off.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Scorchpa said:


> Active 3 looks like a good bargain.
> 
> With an eco credit of 3500, 1000 holiday cash, and 750 in loyalty. Add on European delivery, and I worked out a monthly payment of about $425 for 36 month on a well equipped $61,000 car. (not sure what MF is, but I put in 0.0013). Add in some MSD's and it seems like this is a pretty great deal.
> 
> Am I missing something?


you probably wouldnt be able to schedule a euro delivery in time to get the holiday cash as well


----------

